# pet shampoo bar



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

If you make a pet shampoo, what things should I consider when creating a recipe.


----------



## jdavenport (Jul 19, 2012)

We have 2 different kinds here; the one for the oily hair/dry skin for the hound mix and the disinfectant for the bishon. And the less smell the better, because the hound mix will go roll in the strongest smelling yuck if the smell overpowers her nose. For the bishon an oatmeal and tea tree oil might work his skin is weird and gets infected really easy. Good Luck!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

And no EOs for cats.


----------

